# RIP Carlo Bergonzi



## JohnGerald (Jul 6, 2014)

Carlo Bergonzi passed away two weeks after celebrating his 90th birthday. He was my first operatic tenor (Macbeth), and remains my favorite tenor. He never disappointed.

Obit: http://tiny.cc/ry1ljx


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Bergonzi's voice in the far distance during the overture of Cavalleria Rusticana: This must have been my very first encounter with opera. Later on I met with the Pavarottis & Domingos doing the same, but no, their voices are either shouting or simply too big to make the impression that hits home & that will last. Bergonzi will remain my favourite Italian tenor.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

A giant has left this world.
RIP Carlo


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

One of the greats and a favorite.
taste, intelligence, beauty.
:angel:


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I believe he's the very finest Alfredo on any complete recording of TRAVIATA. Riposa in pace eterna, signor.


----------



## Downbeat (Jul 10, 2013)

JohnGerald said:


> Carlo Bergonzi passed away two weeks after celebrating his 90th birthday. He was my first operatic tenor (Macbeth), and remains my favorite tenor. He never disappointed.
> 
> Obit: http://tiny.cc/ry1ljx


Agreed...I am picky with tenors (I get the impression they are more unreliable than other voices for some reason); but Bergonzi never dissapointed....a voice like honey with an uncomplicated yet commanding musicality.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

RIP. Bergonzi was indeed one of the greats:




























Just a few favorite Bergonzi discs.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Just heard the news of the passing of Carlo Bergonzi.

A prince among tenors. Gorgeous warm velvety voice. Impeccable style and charm. For me he defined a couple of roles...

I first heard him in La boheme either Tebaldi. His Che Gelida Manina is still my favourite, despite the beauty of Pavarotti, Bjorling et al in this role. The thrill in his voice, the legato and the character.

I also enjoy his Duke in a Rigoletto and his Manrico in Il Trovatore. The arias leading upto and including Di Quella Pira are a lesson in Verdian line and style. Brilliant. His Pinkerton singing..."bimba..." Is unlike any othe I know.

And finally his Canio from I Pagliacci once again thrilling, heartbreaking but never vulgar or cheap. 

There are and have been other great tenors past and present but few have had the beauty and style....Bergozi was a paragon of these. I shall be listening to them again tonight.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Feel a bit sad now. Love his voice! 
The heavenly choir in in for some serious competition!


----------

